# 5/12 chix/lesner 5/13 w. spit



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

Fished lesner from 930- 1100 wed night one small blue and a few hits. got to chix/base of cbbt around 1130-1230 one nicer blue was all I got there, found that the only other fisherman on the beach had claimed my tackle box for his own, claiming it floated past and he fished it out of the surf, only problem with that story is that it has 5+ lbs of lead inside and was bone dry inside and out! what a jerk! some of you guys may know who it is (the young guy with the short dark hair and piercings that works at lighthouse tackle) you would think that if you worked at a tackle shop you wouldnt need to steal other peoples tackle. just another reason for me to stick with Oceans east. Anyway hit the spit after work today and found a good bluefish bite on artificials, a REEL long cast was mandatory to get hooked up. I got three or four in an hour or so, I would say about 12-15 were landed between 330-500. all right about 2lbs. also saw one grey landed at the spit maybe 18"


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*dang rockhead*

Didn't that happen to you a while back under the Lesner?


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

nope same place, the base of the cbbt, if you like to wade out at night make sure to keep an eye on your tackle box on the beach.
or pack the pouch on waders full and leave the box at home.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey Rock - Clear your mailbox.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Rockhead,
When I came to the area from duty in the Phillippines in 1992, I started jig fishing Lessner for trout immediately. I bought a tackle bag and some small boxes and collected a bunch of jigheads and mirror lures in no time at all. 
One night in may of 93, I went there to fish and left my bag on the beach, When I turned to change jigs, it was gone, as well as my cars keys! I felt really stupid but then I realized that it wasn't really all my fault, it was some sick idiots fault that he or she thought they could get a free ride in the world at someone elses expense. I feel the pain brother, and I bet you had some good gear in that box. I bet you worked hard to buy it as we all do, and that makes it even more painful. 
Every year I save a little money to buy new gear that gets worn out. I don't earn much, but I save my change in a big jar in my office. I work hard for my money, and I do not steal. I am sure you do as well. Fishing tackle is expensive, and is not easily obtained. I bet you worked hard for years to collect the stuff in that box, and I bet some of the gear was given to you for presents by your family as well, which makes it even more a jacked up situation.
I hope the jerk that took your stuff is reading this so he or she realizes what a complete loser they are. Man that really burns me up inside. I cannot stand people like that you know. I would have probably gotten into a lot of trouble if it had been me. My hat is off to you for showing self control and not getting into a scuffle with the idiot. From what you said about the guy, he seems to be one of the new generation that is dead inside and doesn't realize values. I wouldn't trade one million of that type of person for one of the brave kids in Iraq and Afghanistan at this time, you know what I mean brother. 
I got some parachute chord from work and tied my keys to it, and wear my keys around my neck now, and I also got myself a chest pack that I carry all my stuff in when I wade fish. I will never again fall victim to the idiots that fish in and around us again. 
What is the worst part about it is that people saw the guy pick up my stuff and didn't even take the time to alert me. I was within ten yards of my bag when it happened.
Keep the faith. That dude that stole your box is an idiot. He is a worthless free loader that has no honor. He is a coward and will never be an honorable human being. 
Take care,
TC


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Don't want to start a war, or get into anyones business, but do want to give my .02

I spoke with the man accused of taking your box, as I buy most of my stuff from them, always being treated well, and could not believe it could happen.

He told me that the box was in the trough and was only wet on the bottom. He also stated that there was no one in sight when he spotted the box in the edge of the water, and dried it off with a towel. He stated that there was no water on the inside, ever.

He also stated that when he saw you walking off that he got your attention by whistling to call your attention to him, and gave you back the box.

IMHO, if he had intended for a moment to steal your box, he could have been gone before you ever knew that he had it.

You are correct in that he does not need any tackle. He has a lot of it and was carrying 10 lbs of gear at the time.

I have been around this man for several months now and know him to be a stand-up guy. He does not need to steal, nor in my opinion would he do so.

In stating this, you are driving business away from a shop based on your statement that he is a theif. Based on the fact that he spoke with you and returned your box (you did not mention in your post that it was returned, leaving doubt in the minds of everyone that reads this) I think you are going a bit far in accusing him of theft, and also damaging someones reputation, as well as a company where it is not deserved.

Please go and speak to him, Man to Man, and resolve this problem rather than flame him and the company here.

For the record, I have no ax to grind with Oceans East and think they also are a great place to get your gear, nor do I receive any discounts, gimmes, or other compensation from Lighthouse.

I just want to be fair to a man that I feel acted honorably and KEPT your box from getting ripped off by someone who would stoop that low.

Bob


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Nicely and politiaclly corectly said,HighCap56.I know the man in question,also.He will bend over backwards for you in the shop(LightHouse).
He has a ton of patience when trying to show you how to tie knots,and show ya new tackle at there shop,and a good person to talk to when it comes to surf fishin at night @ the CBBT.
I have known and been a customer @ that Tackle Shop,and all the people inside is Good People.
Don't the He would do something like that,as you said,he has a ton o'tackle already......


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

Ok ok, I dont want lighthouse to loose customers, but I know bullsh#t when when i hear it, and I can read a person when he is speaking to me. I will tell you what i believe maybe he was not paying attention when I walked up and waded out, then saw my box and assumed it was left there and picked it up. if so I would have not minded so much, but the story that was made up was not true..period.. I hate when people lie to my face. according to him two people walked by and threw it into the water, being that I was only 50 ft in front of the box I would have heard it. it was dead still out there. AND there is NO physical/possible way it could have floated I can barely carry it to the beach. If it was in the water there WOULD have been water all in everything, I have done it I know its not watertight by any means. and it would have been 90% submerged. Did he take every lure out to dry off too. I'm sorry but i know when someone is blowing smoke up my @ss its not the first time, my problem is not that he picked it up, but that he made up some cakabull story, and if you want to believe it FINE. If you do something stupid, own up to it and be a man, dont make up stupid stories. I really do think he thought it was left behind which is probably why he called me over, but there is no way it was in the water from being thrown in or caught by the tide. he was probably embarrased as he recognized me from being a regular customer at his shop.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

just for the record I just weighed my box on a calibrated scale
18 3/4 lbs. you put 18 3/4 lbs of lead in a box roughly the size and shape of a small briefcase and try to get it to float especially to float so that only the bottom gets wet, and can be dried with a brush of a towel.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

That's always in the back of my head when I'm at the CBBT at night especially since I leave my keys in the bag. I don't worry about it much during the cold fall nights but when the warmer weather brings the hooligans out, I tend to watch it more closely.

I'm sure he just got caught in an embarrassing situation and had to come up with something fast. (Even if it was not water-tight, no pun intended).

I know him from shooting the breeze at the shop plenty of times and has always taken the time to provide tips. I'm sure he thought it could have been left behind since he probably didn't see you wading out 100 yds.

Good report from the spit. I need to get into some blues.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey Guys, didn't mean to get all worked up, but I can empathize with someone getting ripped off. It really doesn't make since to steal, and the kid probably got scared or something when approached. I am not posting stuff here to inflame anyone or become the village idiot. Hope you accept and we can fish as friends sometime.
TC


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Guys - I am not upset with any of you, and I wasn't there.

Realizing thst there are many scenarios that could be played out for this event, can we agree that perhaps there was a misunderstanding of whatever size and keep on going?

It would be pretty difficult to float an 18lb box as Rockhead said, and I'll bet you could get a pretty nasty set of roids from carrying that sucker around all day.  

Rockhead, I don't know you. If I did I could be more objective. I do know the other man and have a little insight into what I feel is his character.

I fish Chix and hope to meet you, but I won't be lugging a hernia creation kit like that box you are heaving. 

I have a habit of either having a buddy watch my stuff, or making sure it's with me in the surf ( back pack kind of thing) to prevent any possibility of my stuff dissappearing.

My dad had a box of old wooden lures, and some jackass stole them out of my garage about 25 years ago. To this day I knew who did it, but he would never fess up. Those were priceless to me and can never be replaced.

I hope you are never again in a position to feel as you did over this situation.

Thanks for considering the whole picture.

Bob


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

frankly I could care less, I wasnt going to say anything, but I guess I couldnt let it go. I got my gear back and thats all that matters to me. end of story.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm glad you did end up getting your tackle back. You have a good reason to be upset.

Speaking of tackle box weight. My 'lure' bag (backpack) is approx. 18#-20#. That's five plano boxes full of lures and metal, jigheads, more pouches of storm lures and other plastics, tools, knives, headlamp, leader material, and notepad w/pencil.

My 'lead' bag is about 15# by itself. All those 8oz sinkers add up. But that's only when I load it up for trips to Hatteras. If I'm local, a box of 3-5oz is all I need.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

if you guys ever wonder who I am at the beach...I am the guy who looks just like a fiddler crab with one huge arm from carrying the heavy tackle box. no hernia/hemroids ....yet.


----------

